# Members journal recommendation



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

okay not sure if this is possible, but on another forum i was on, there was the option to put a link to your progress blog/journal under your avi, Just thought it could be a good feature on here as sometimes its a hassle to sift through pages of threads to find someones?

Just a thought :thumbup1:


----------

